

Etacts (YC W10) launches Gmail Contextual Gadget - cominatchu
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/07/app-tuesday-10-new-apps-in-google-apps.html

======
texasrgr453
It would be nice if on the front page they addressed my privacy concerns in
some way. I live in my Google account (gmail/docs/analytics, etc) and I'd like
to know what information the app is going to have access to.

Something like Android's pre-install screen would be nice.

~~~
cominatchu
That is good feedback and we should make that more clear. To answer your
question, the domain admin (when he installs the gadget for the domain) gives
us access to each email header as you open the email. To install Etacts, the
user clicks through an openid+oauth login screen that details which services
we use (gmail and google contacts).

~~~
RK
Are you somehow only limited to the headers or simply only using the headers?

3rd party access (beyond the email provider) to someone's entire mailbox seems
like a hard sell. The product sounds compelling, but I'd be much more inclined
if it were something like a local browser plugin.

~~~
chengas123
I imagine a browser plugin would have access to the entire content of any
email you opened.

~~~
snprbob86
It's not a browser plugin. It is a web component that Gmail hosts in an IFrame
(or caja wrapper?). Your domain administrator must grant API access to the
plugin provider's API key.

------
brown9-2
Can this gadget be used outside of Google Apps for domains?

In other words, can I use it on my gmail.com account?

~~~
elbenshira
Yes: <https://etacts.com/>

------
jrnkntl
So it's like Rapportive but with the recent conversations and at the -bottom-
of the email?

~~~
pclark
Rapportive has raplets. (<http://raplets.com>)

------
loglaunch
Do they store any of your information?

They have access to:

Mail - Sender Address Mail - Subject Line Mail - To Recipient Addresses

------
m0nastic
I'll admit to not being super familiar with administering my Google Apps for
Domain settings, but after adding it via the Google Apps Marketplace, and
having it now added to my dashboard; it doesn't seem to be working. I realize
this isn't Etacts support site, but I'm wondering if anyone else who uses
Google Apps for Domain has it working?

------
anthropocentric
Is there a reason why etacts.com doesn't show any screenshots?

~~~
pclark
this. feels like a terrible landing page (but if it works, it works)

etacts - might wanna do a "review my startup" post and get some feedback.

------
theycallmemorty
I just tried etacts for the first time and it seems to think I've received
emails from some people before I ever had my gmail account. :/

------
capt_rubba
Congrats on the launch guys! Do you have anything planned for Android? The
reason I'm not mentioning iPhone here is because Android's default/primary
contact list is in GMail, so it would probably make sense to integrate into
Android contacts app and their alerts?

~~~
cominatchu
Thanks for the feedback, we do have an Android app planned.

